# Volumenfehler, Exportierbefehl nicht möglich



## ouzoholic (9. August 2004)

Ich hab nen Layout fuer ne Hp gemacht und wollte sie "fuer web speichern".
Doch der Befehl konnte nicht ausgefuehrt werden, da ein Volumenfehler aufgetreten ist. Ich hab 512 mb ddr ram. Keine besonderen Prozesse am laufen.  
Bevor ich neu formatiert habe ging alles ok und ich konnte riesendateien in ps exportieren. Nur bei "fuer web speichern", egal wie gross das bild ist, bleibt meine Maus einen Moment lang hängen und dann kommt der Fehler.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (9. August 2004)

Volumenfehler meint glaube ich die Harddisk, also deine Festplatte..

Vielleicht hilft es, wenn du mal Scandisk über deine Platte jagst und fehlerhafte Sektoren reparierst! (Die Fehlermeldung ist mir auf jedenfall noch nicht untergekommen)

Probier doch mal ob du die Sachen in ImageReady speichern kannst (was eh besser ist als die "Fürs Web speichern" Funktion von Photoshop):

1) Das gewünschte Bild in PS öffnen.

2) Zu ImageReady wechseln (STRG+SHIFT+M)

3) Überprüfen ob als jpg gespeichert wird

4) Optimiertes Bild speichern (STRG+ALT+SHIFT+S)

Ich drück dir die Daumen, daß es funktioniert! 

EDiT: Sollte es nicht klappen, dann poste doch bitte mal die genaue Fehlermeldung?!
EDiT2: Welche PS-Version nutzt du?


----------



## ouzoholic (9. August 2004)

Das mit dem save for web funktioniert immer noch nicht.
Aber mit IR funktioniert das ! Danke für den Tip : )


----------



## syrus (9. August 2004)

*Volumenfehler*

Hi _ouzoholic_ 

Versuche bitte noch weitere Informationen zu posten, um es dir leichter zu machen habe ich dir mögliches, dass du hier posten kannst aufgeschrieben.

- Photoshop (Version, usw.)
- Bilddaten (grösse, masse)

Wie es auch Night Vision Worker angesprochen hat solltest du überprüfen ob auf der Festplatte oder Partition auf der du Photoshop installiert hast noch genügend Speicher vorhanden ist. Es könnte auch am Bild liegen, deshalb benötige ich weitere Informationen.

PS: Bitte poste noch die *komplette* Fehlermeldung oder ein Bild das die Fehlermeldung zeigt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. August 2004)

Volumenfehler ist im Regelfall immer dann, wenn eine der Platten voll oder auch fehlerhaft ist, die als Aulagerungsspeicher in Photoshop angegeben wurde.


Diese Auslagerungsdateien sollten, btw. nicht auf dem Startlaufwerk und das erste Volum nichtr auf der selben HD wie die Windows Auslagerungdatei liegen!

Einzustellen unter _STRG + K_ 

und

_ STRG + 7_


----------

